# Can't Quit Smokin'



## jw (Apr 16, 2022)

It's a hard habit to kick, so I've just given up tryin'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 16, 2022)

What'd ya use fer yer rub?


----------



## jw (Apr 16, 2022)

SolaScriptura said:


> What'd ya use fer yer rub?


SPG.

2 parts black pepper
1 part salt
3/4s a part garlic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 16, 2022)

I have a confession... I have a soft spot for smokers.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Taylor (Apr 16, 2022)

Have you tried Smokaholics Anonymous?


----------



## jw (Apr 16, 2022)

Her last cruise for the cook will be in a foil boat!


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 16, 2022)

Is that a buffalo heart? Those are s'posed to be eaten raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Apr 16, 2022)

reformed grit said:


> Is that a buffalo heart? Those are s'posed to be eaten raw.


High Shoulder of Swine, Texas style

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Apr 18, 2022)

Before I even clicked into this thread, I figured this is what it was going to be about. Looks like good meat! No need to quit this type of smoking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Apr 18, 2022)

It turned out to be one of the best pork butts I’ve smoked thus far. This was it before resting, and you can see how well the fat rendered. Excellent bark, which made for great texture after pulling, and I made some vinegar finishing sauce that was right proper.

Reactions: Love 1 | Wow 1


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 18, 2022)

I love bark............. So frustrated with my pellet grill that I thought was going to be grilling made easy.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## jw (Apr 18, 2022)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I love bark............. So frustrated with my pellet grill that I thought was going to be grilling made easy.


Takes all the fun out of it, too, if ya ask me.


----------



## hammondjones (Apr 18, 2022)

Yeah... I must have reached "a certain age" because I have gained an interest in the smoking arts over the last 6 months or so. 

Unrelatedly, I'm growing tobacco this year, too, but I guess that is a different forum.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

